# Is this termite damage? Door Trim



## nj2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have the side outside door trim (pics attached) falling apart. Is this from the weather or is this termite damage?

What is this piece called? Door trim?

If this is termite damage can it spread to the rest of the house?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

maybe? It certainly is rotted and a good place for termites to get in but nobody can tell for sure from those pics. Open it up some more and see


----------

